# What's with the small logs?



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Been noticing a lot of the logs are tiny what do they use them for? You couldn't get 1 2x4 out of them


----------



## steved (Mar 31, 2014)

Pulpwood? That would be my guess.


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Apr 9, 2014)

They are bed wettin skirt boys that's way they are so small....


----------

